# US street parties - Royal Wedding



## emmapound

Hi,

My name is Emma Pound and I work for a UK TV production company called back2back.
We are currently in production of a programme for Channel 4 based on the upcoming Royal Wedding of Prince William and Kate Middleton.

It is estimated that 35% of the world’s population will be watching the Royal Wedding on April 29th – we are really keen to illustrate this by showing people all over the world watching and celebrating the wedding.

I am specifically looking for street parties in America to celebrate the Royal Wedding.

Do you know of any street parties in the US that might be taking place for the Royal Wedding?

Any help that you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards,

Emma
[email protected]


----------

